
Show HN: Automate QA Pipelines for Heroku Review Apps - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/automating-qa-pipelines-for-heroku-review-apps
======
creichert
I love how trivial it is to get unique disposable environments for each GitHub
pull request automatically w/ Heroku.

This post talks about how to enhance review apps with automated post-deploy QA
testing. In short:

\- push commits to GitHub PR

\- CI builds the code

\- Heroku deploys code to a temporary environment

\- Assertible runs automated tests against unique Review App environment URL

\- Assertible flags GitHub status check as pass or fail, dependending on the
results of the tests.

Interested to hear how other people are executing smoke tests & acceptance
tests _after_ deployments.

~~~
vimpire_
This is actually a pretty cool workflow for teams on GitHub: set up a suite of
smoke tests to run after every push on a PR, before manual QA, and before
prod.

I'd love to hear how other teams run automated tests during development or any
similar workflows.

